# Quarq 975 on the way



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Really stoked about new power meter, should have it installed on Saturday. I can feel my legs screaming already. While everyone else is putting on aero bars and getting new wheels, I'm putting money into my training and essentially the engine.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

You won't regret it. Don't worry about the occasional naysayer. You don't know it yet, but your cycling is getting ready to change...in a lot of ways...


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, went on a few rides already. Even did a 50 mile tshirt ride. It's really cool and I'm already working a lot harder. My legs however don't care for it.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

View attachment 266217


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tell your legs to HTFU and STFU. They'll get plenty strong, but they have to work for it.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I used an amateur version SRM for a couple of years but when the battery died, I just kept it in my closet without using it. Went ahead and bought a Quarq (same one you bought). Should be here by the end of the week. Also have a Garmin Edge 500 on the way to pair it up with.

Race season ended yesterday so the next couple of months will be of mostly base miles which will let me get reacquainted with power training. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

new2rd said:


> Thanks, went on a few rides already. Even did a 50 mile tshirt ride. It's really cool and I'm already working a lot harder. My legs however don't care for it.


Yep...been there too. Just remember that as much as you use your PM to keep your legs going hard on hard days, you need to use it to restrict yourself on easy days!! Don't fall into the going 150% - 7 days a week pit...


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

No worries, I fully understand the importance of recovery.


----------

